# NOTD 12/01/11



## kittennails (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm loving my new mac Soiree I thought it was time to konad it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






Mac: Soiree
Konad Special Polish: Black
Konad Image Plate: M59
Dotting Tool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You can see more of my nail art &amp; swatches @ www.kittennails.co.uk


----------



## lolaB (Jan 12, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## Diava (Jan 12, 2011)

gorgeous mani!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Diava

X


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 13, 2011)

I love it!!

Adri


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh that is so cute! I love the color and the bow, adorable.


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jan 17, 2011)

SO cute, Soiree is such a gorgeous color!


----------

